# Step down voltage converters for kitchen appliances



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

Hi everyone 

I am bringing a small ice cream maker back with me from the US. I've determined what kind of converter I need for things to run smoothly, but I was wondering if it was absolutely necessary to buy it here before I leave. Has anyone been able to find step down converters in Cairo? If so, how much have you paid?


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

CEgypt04 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am bringing a small ice cream maker back with me from the US. I've determined what kind of converter I need for things to run smoothly, but I was wondering if it was absolutely necessary to buy it here before I leave. Has anyone been able to find step down converters in Cairo? If so, how much have you paid?


I've no experience of this, but my advice is, if you can, bring it with you.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CEgypt04 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am bringing a small ice cream maker back with me from the US. I've determined what kind of converter I need for things to run smoothly, but I was wondering if it was absolutely necessary to buy it here before I leave. Has anyone been able to find step down converters in Cairo? If uch have you paid?


Not sure exactly what you mean by a step down converter......is this something that stops a power surge blowing out your electrical equipment....if so well then yes can can buy something in Egypt that you plug in to stop that happening,


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Not sure exactly what you mean by a step down converter......is this something that stops a power surge blowing out your electrical equipment....if so well then yes can can buy something in Egypt that you plug in to stop that happening,


It converts the 220 V input power source to a different voltage range, usually 120 V in the States 

But about things getting blown up, that's a good point cause that would definitely happen if using the wrong convertor, and wrong in here not concerning the voltage input/output values, but the power values as well (Watts)! And for that very same reason it would be much better if the original poster bought it from the States cause the ones available in here are basically sh!t when it comes to the power part........


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> It converts the 220 V input power source to a different voltage range, usually 120 V in the States
> 
> But about things getting blown up, that's a good point cause that would definitely happen if using the wrong convertor, and wrong in here not concerning the voltage input/output values, but the power values as well (Watts)! And for that very same reason it would be much better if the original poster bought it from the States cause the ones available in here are basically sh!t when it comes to the power part........


So is that what we call an adaptor here in the UK


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> So is that what we call an adaptor here in the UK


I could be wrong but the word "adapter" is used for the DC current, convertor is for the AC one? :confused2:

But it is some sort of an adapter yes


----------



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> So is that what we call an adaptor here in the UK


Exactly - it converts 240/220 voltage to be compatible with 120/110 US voltage. In the US what we call an adapter is usually just a different plug-in. 

I spoke to an electrician about it and I've got all the knowledge I need about voltage, hertz, watts & everything. For the specific kitchen item I'm bringing, I wont need any converter that is extremely complicated or expensive, it's low in htz and watts so that wont be troublesome. I mainly was just wondering if they were readily available in Egypt and how they compared, price wise, because I can get one in the US for about $15.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I could be wrong but the word "adapter" is used for the DC current, convertor is for the AC one? :confused2:
> 
> But it is some sort of an adapter yes


LOL...so you're as wise as me then


----------



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> I could be wrong but the word "adapter" is used for the DC current, convertor is for the AC one? :confused2:
> 
> But it is some sort of an adapter yes


No... modern electricity is run on AC, whereas batteries & other types of electricity use DC. There aren't any residential modern electrical systems in place that run DC.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CEgypt04 said:


> Exactly - it converts 240/220 voltage to be compatible with 120/110 US voltage. In the US what we call an adapter is usually just a different plug-in.
> 
> I spoke to an electrician about it and I've got all the knowledge I need about voltage, hertz, watts & everything. For the specific kitchen item I'm bringing, I wont need any converter that is extremely complicated or expensive, it's low in htz and watts so that wont be troublesome. I mainly was just wondering if they were readily available in Egypt and how they compared, price wise, because I can get one in the US for about $15.


Everything's available in Egypt, but quality is a real problem in here.......

It would probably cost you the same in here (In EGP of course), but of course you'd need to buy a new one after like 20/30 hours of using the ones sold in here cause something will just go wrong with them, and it would probably ruin your appliances......


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CEgypt04 said:


> No... modern electricity is run on AC, whereas batteries & other types of electricity use DC. There aren't any residential modern electrical systems in place that run DC.


It's a bit more complicated................But okay


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

CEgypt04 said:


> Exactly - it converts 240/220 voltage to be compatible with 120/110 US voltage. In the US what we call an adapter is usually just a different plug-in.
> 
> I spoke to an electrician about it and I've got all the knowledge I need about voltage, hertz, watts & everything. For the specific kitchen item I'm bringing, I wont need any converter that is extremely complicated or expensive, it's low in htz and watts so that wont be troublesome. I mainly was just wondering if they were readily available in Egypt and how they compared, price wise, because I can get one in the US for about $15.


OK ....got you now......but beware the electrical system in Egypt is a law in itself.....my plug for my iron once melted itself in to the socket.....and my de-coder for tv used to give me shocks every time i touched it and when got i so called "electrician" in to sort it was told "but it's normal":jaw:


----------



## CEgypt04 (May 30, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Everything's available in Egypt, but quality is a real problem in here.......
> 
> It would probably cost you the same in here (In EGP of course), but of course you'd need to buy a new one after like 20/30 hours of using the ones sold in here cause something will just go wrong with them, and it would probably ruin your appliances......


Thanks, good to know!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> OK ....got you now......but beware the electrical system in Egypt is a law in itself.....my plug for my iron once melted itself in to the socket.....and my de-coder for tv used to give me shocks every time i touched it and when got i so called "electrician" in to sort it was told "but it's normal":jaw:


The lil shocks from touching metal parts of electrical appliances is normal in Egypt 

The plugs melting to sockets usually happens when the socket is a bit loose, or if the quality of the socket/the idiot who installed it was questionable.......


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> OK ....got you now......but beware the electrical system in Egypt is a law in itself....:


One of the first things I did was to rewire my apartment even tough I was only renting. Well worth the time. I value my life and I can see that electrical safety here is as dangerous as the driving conditions.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> The lil shocks from touching metal parts of electrical appliances is normal in Egypt
> 
> The plugs melting to sockets usually happens when the socket is a bit loose, or if the quality of the socket/the idiot who installed it was questionable.......


:clap2::clap2::clap2:Ohhhh the joys of living in Egypt DeadGuy.....every days an adventure


----------

